# My New Flame Red Megane Renaultsport 275 Cup-S



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

So this is my new Megane Renaultsport 275 Cup-S, finished in Flame Red metallic. I collected from Renault London West last month.

Always had a thing for Renaultsports, going back to the 80's. I was lucky enough to own a Clio Williams 2 in '95 and have owned quite a few RS's since, this Cup-S is my 5th Megane Renaultsport and replaces my Oyster Grey 250 Cup that I owned for 3 years.

The Cup-S is the last of the Mk 3 Megane RS to be made and production finishes this month, Mk 4 Megane RS not due until 2018.

I asked the dealer not to clean the car at all before collection, so I could carry out a full new car detail myself.

This turned out to be an excellent decision as the paint was in excellent condition.

I was delighted to be given the opportunity to try out the complete range of products from Primal Detail for this detail.



First up the wheels, washed on the car for now, plan was to take them off and seal them inside and out at a later date.



Wheels were rinsed thoroughly first, then Relentless wheel cleaner applied.











Rinsed thoroughly and then Bleed fallout remover applied to the face and inside of wheels. Left for a short while to react, gently agitated with a wheel brush.





Brand new, plenty of contaminants still removed from the wheels



Dissolve glue and tar remover also applied.



Tyres cleaned with Diversity APC, sprayed directly onto tyres, worked in with a detailing brush







After a trip home on the motorway from the dealers, some bugs on the front bumper and bonnet.

Swarm road grime and bug remover sprayed liberally over the front of the car, left to dwell for before jet washing off



Next up was to apply Whiteout snow foam, The whole car completely covered and left to dwell









Rinsed



Onto washing, Cleanse shampoo used







Washed using two bucket method



Now time for decontamination, firstly the whole car was sprayed with Bleed fall out/iron remover



Left to dwell



Rinsed then treated with Dissolve Tar & Glue remover



I decided to remove the MEGANE badge on the rear of the car, something I'd done on my previous Megane, leaving the rear of the car looking much cleaner.



Lettering warmed up, then gently prised away from the bodywork to remove





Remaining glue and residue removed using Dissolve



Much better



Rinsed and Into the garage for claying



Clayed using a fine grade clay, but being brand new and already decontaminated, hardly anything else came off.



Foamed again using Whiteout



Final rinse with a new Aqua Gleam water filter, using open ended hose





Dried off using a Metro side-kick blaster



Paintwork treated with Purge pre wax cleanser, gently worked in with a microfibre applicator pad using small circular motions. *



Once dried, easily buffed off with a brand new microfibre towel to leave a stunning finish ready for wax application.



Wax of choice was Envy, this was spread thinly and evenly across the paintwork and left to cure.







Once cured it was buffed off using another brand new microfibre towel. With the waxing finished, it was time for finishing touches and interior.

Exterior glass cleaned with Clarity glass cleaner



Stickers removed from interior windows and also cleaned with Clarity glass cleaner









Interior obviously in great shape as brand new, but all surfaces given a gentle wipe down using Diversity all purpose cleaner



Leather cleaned using Pelt fabric & leather cleaner, sprayed directly onto a microfibre towel and gently wiped over the front leather Recaro seats and the rear seats







I really want to keep the leather Recaro's looking like new and also try and minimise wear, so all leather treated with Taurus leather cream











Taurus was massaged in using a foam applicator, left to absorb into the leather for a few minutes, then buffed off with a plush microfibre towel

Leaving the interior looking like this





Exterior plastic and rubber treated with Wolf's Trim Coat Nano Dressing







As you'd expect with a new car, engine bay in good shape. Given a wipe over with a damp microfibre first.





One or two unsightly stickers removed as well



Under bonnet and other painted areas wiped down with Revive quick detailer



Metal parts treated with Sirius Metal Polish.*



Massaged in with a foam applicator, buffed off with a microfibre cloth and engine plastics dressed.









leaving the engine bay looking like this.



Outside for final checking and a final wipe down using Revive Quick Detailer





A couple of* days later I had the opportunity to take the wheels off*



Although I'd already decontaminated them once when they were on the car, as I wanted to seal them, I gave them another thorough clean and decontamination.

Same procedure as before

Relentless wheel cleaner first





Followed by Bleed





Then Dissolve, small stickers removed from inside of wheels at this point as well.



Wheels then dried off with Metro Sidekick Blaster to ensure they were completely dry.



Wiped down with CarPro Eraser to make sure surface as clean as possible and free from any grease etc.



Sealed inside and out with Gtechniq C5









Finally, tyres dressed with Eclipse Tyre Gel





Arches, hubs etc. cleaned with Diversity





Metal suspension parts etc.all treated to a coating of ACF-50





Brembo callipers and hubs sealed with Gtechniq C5











Wheels back on and torqued to correct settings



Finished!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lovely colour and debadging the rear was a good move


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great write up mate and a lovely car......that exhaust


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic work mate, car looks stunning. 

Gonz


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!!

I see you Like primal products, the product names look tiny to me. 
That would do my nut in searching for the product needed?!?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I see you Like primal products, the product names look tiny to me.
> That would do my nut in searching for the product needed?!?


Thanks Mate

The product name is to the left hand side of each bottle (instructions on the right), it's not massive but can be seen with out a problem :thumb:


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Brilliant looking car mate. 

I am a rs fan. Had a 172 cup, 182 cup, then a 225 megane cup and finally a 250. It was in black. Lovely cars. Just to small for the family, so it was a s4 advant for me!!!

I was disappointed to miss the clio trophy but I remember looking to change my 3week old 172 cup, and he wanted me to take a 3.5k loss.....

Back to yours. What's the main difference between your new and old?? 

Andy


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice fella, enjoyed the write up & an interesting range of products.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely car, enjoy.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That looks real nice. That is a great shine.

The hubs already showing signs of rust. My 1 year old looks worse and I hate it. Maybe a coat of copper slip might keep it at bay?

Why say the wheel nuts are torqued to the correct setting? Why not tell us what the figure is as to be helpful to other please? Cheers.

Thanks for taking the time to do the write-up.


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, that's a right proper job on that, love the colour, really wish Renault would offer that on the Zoe.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning work on a stunning car.

I love the Reno RS's and that looks the biz.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Great write up,top job and in the best colour stunning :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great write up. Stunning colour as well.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I like that a lot. Looks well smart 

Great work mate


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Incredible job and great car. This Akrapović exhaust is win 

Poslano z mojega SM-T520 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Love it!!! great work!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Enjoy that a lot, cracking detail mate, and what a lovely car and colour.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments, much appreciated :thumb:

I washed the Cup-S again yesterday and added a layer Of Primal Detail 'Pride' wax, this is their flagship wax, a soft wax with 42% carnauba content.



Must admit, very happy with how the paint is looking, the metallic flake in yesterdays sun made it look fantastic.













Must admit that I've really enjoyed trying out the new range from Primal Detail, it's all manufactured in the UK, excellent value and everything works really well.

There is a 10% discount code if anybody wants to try for themselves, enter 'FLAME10' at checkout at primaldetail.com


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> That looks real nice. That is a great shine.
> 
> The hubs already showing signs of rust. My 1 year old looks worse and I hate it. Maybe a coat of copper slip might keep it at bay?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Wheel torque setting is 130nm:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning car buddy, love this colour, especially in the sun.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking work buddy and gorgeous car :thumb:

Whats your view on the primal products? Almost threw my hat in the ring to be sponsored on Insta but love my AF products too much and trust them so never bothered in the end

That akrapovic standard too?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Jonny_R said:


> cracking work buddy and gorgeous car :thumb:
> 
> Whats your view on the primal products? Almost threw my hat in the ring to be sponsored on Insta but love my AF products too much and trust them so never bothered in the end


Thanks mate :thumb:

I have to say that I'm genuinely impressed with everything I've used so far, prices are good and they are very nice people too.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Lovely colour, i was really put off with primal detail after using eclipse though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work on a stunning car, love the Red and black wheels go really well. I bet the car goes like stink. How long did it all take for you to detail?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Eddmeister said:


> Lovely colour, i was really put off with primal detail after using eclipse though


Thanks mate :thumb:

I found Eclipse worked pretty well for me, applied with a foam applicator. We'll see how it goes durability wise....

I understand that Eclipse has been tweaked now and is a little thicker.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fabulous work on a stunning car, love the Red and black wheels go really well. I bet the car goes like stink. How long did it all take for you to detail?
> 
> View attachment 47805


Thanks mate :thumb:

It does go well! Not the fastest hatch out there these days but ride/handling always makes up for that.

Probably took a couple of days in total, including taking the wheels off to seal etc.


----------



## chris_m182 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice, love the colour! I too had an Oyster 250 which I remapped. Much more fun than the M3 that replaced it!


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Scoobr said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> I found Eclipse worked pretty well for me, applied with a foam applicator. We'll see how it goes durability wise....
> 
> I understand that Eclipse has been tweaked now and is a little thicker.


It was the durabilty for me, scottish rain seen it gone after one shower!

Looks wise it was cracking just didnt last


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> cracking work buddy and gorgeous car :thumb:
> 
> Whats your view on the primal products? Almost threw my hat in the ring to be sponsored on Insta but love my AF products too much and trust them so never bothered in the end
> 
> That akrapovic standard too?


No optional extra over £2k!!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

plodwyn said:


> No optional extra over £2k!!


Indeed, a 2.5k factory option from Renault :doublesho

But can be bought elsewhere and fitted for considerably less


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Akrapovic are silly money for any car, but they are superb exhausts.

I am well aware there are systems for a lot less, I tried a couple of different exhausts on my 250, but just wanted the Akrapovic for my new 275, it's a thing of beauty :thumb:


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning car, stunning colour, stunning work!

enough said


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Scoobr said:


> Indeed, a 2.5k factory option from Renault :doublesho
> 
> But can be bought elsewhere and fitted for considerably less


Ktech racing doing the same exhaust for £1.9k still expensive but beautifully made :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow that's a write up!!! Lovely motor mate, nice to see a full range of products in use :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

amazing job


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

mb1 said:


> amazing job


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Very nice car. I had a blue cup 172 a few years back. Was plagued with electrical gremlins but to drive was like a go cart. Very good job you've done 👍 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous motor!
Short of Candy Red THIS is my favourite red :thumb:
Renault really do some nice paint.
Their liquid yellow is may favourite yellow too.

Such a shame when you see other flame red Renault's with neglected paint as it truly glows and comes alive when kept nice.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> Gorgeous motor!
> Short of Candy Red THIS is my favourite red :thumb:
> Renault really do some nice paint.
> Their liquid yellow is may favourite yellow too.
> ...


Thanks mate :thumb:

It is a lovely colour, looks great in the sunshine, tremendous flake pop!


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah, great write up and stunning colour... Reminded me that I needed to clean and protect my new leather too!!!


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

how much gtechinq c5 product do you use per wheel


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

mb1 said:


> how much gtechinq c5 product do you use per wheel


One 15ml bottle did all 4 wheels and the calipers, you really don't need much, a little goes a long way. I used a new soaked cotton pad for each wheel.


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

Just seen on their Instagram page 50% off 500ml liquids. Code is bday50. Have ordered this nice little selection for less than 20 notes minus postage.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

